# Bilingual (Spanish) Reformed churches



## TKarrer (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of a church-search directory for spanish-speaking and/or bilingual reformed churches in America?

Or, more specifically, does anyone know of any spanish-speaking reformed churches in the state of Washington?


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 8, 2009)

You're pretty far north to have many. There are a multitude of bilingual Spanish-speaking churches here in Texas, and naturally that would include some Reformed churches. Move to Texas!


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 8, 2009)

austinww said:


> You're pretty far north to have many. There are a multitude of bilingual Spanish-speaking churches here in Texas, and naturally that would include some Reformed churches. Move to Texas!



haha. Yeah, I do have friends near Dallas. I guess I'd consider it if I wasnt certain God has brought me to the location I am at; for a season at least.


----------



## westminken (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, Cristo Rey Church in Dallas is bilingual (Spanish/English). It is a mission church of the PCA. Josh Geiger, the pastor, and Jeheziel Cantu, his intern, are great.


----------



## beej6 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is one directory, though there are no Washington churches; it's from a Spanish OPC in Southern California:

Iglesias


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 8, 2009)

I would like to see more Hispanics come to the Reformed faith. My time in Latin America showed me the horror of what Pentecostalism is doing.


----------



## Andres (Dec 8, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> I would like to see more Hispanics come to the Reformed faith. My time in Latin America showed me the horror of what Pentecostalism is doing.



Will half-hispanics do? If so, my wife and I are working on it!


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

Didn't see any PCA. Looks like you need to move to Dallas or points south of there.


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 9, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> I would like to see more Hispanics come to the Reformed faith. My time in Latin America showed me the horror of what Pentecostalism is doing.



I hear ya. It's tragic. Ive been to Mexico many times, and witnessed it in every hispanic church locally here in WA- the madness of pentecostalism and extreme charismania. "Lord, please purge the Hispanic-speaking people's of this cancer; and raise up an army of Reformed leaders to lead Your church."


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 9, 2009)

Andres said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see more Hispanics come to the Reformed faith. My time in Latin America showed me the horror of what Pentecostalism is doing.
> ...



So are my wife and me LOL!

-----Added 12/8/2009 at 11:32:19 EST-----



TKarrer said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see more Hispanics come to the Reformed faith. My time in Latin America showed me the horror of what Pentecostalism is doing.
> ...



It truly is tragic. I was down in the southern-most part of Central America for a long time. I was shell shocked when I finally arrived back in the states. Those regions need a true movement wrought by God. When I first left the US I was very eager and open to work with the Charismatics. God showed me His truth the hard way.


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 9, 2009)

You know, it saddens me that the Reformed churches haven't seemed to make much, if any breakthrough to this culture yet. The charismatics have effectively won the majority of Hispanic Christians. Ive met countless (seeming) saints, who (seem to) genuinely love God and bear precious fruit, and yet sit under men who withhold the glories of Christianity. Oh if I could simply pluck them up and re-plant them in a Reformed church; but often there isnt even a single Reformed church to recommend to them.

Its time for Reformed Christians to take note of this, and to send out people who will take sound doctrine to these peoples. Ive seen soooo few Reformed churches that even have any sort of outreach ministry to these people's at all. And why not? Oh I pray it changes.

For elders who may read this: (as Im sure you know) Jonathan Edwards, and many others, were used of God to reach Native Americans, though they never learned to preach in their native tongue. They used translators. Praying for and finding someone who can translate the Word of God to Hispanic people is a wonderful way to effectually open up your doors for an in-gathering of them. From there men can be trained and raised up to help teach and lead.


----------



## Grillsy (Dec 9, 2009)

Tkarrer said:


> You know, it saddens me that the Reformed churches haven't seemed to make a breakthrough to this culture yet. You're right, the charismatics have effectively won the majority of the Hispanics.
> 
> Its time for Reformed Christians to take note of this, and to send out people who will take sound doctrine to these peoples. Ive seen soooo few Reformed churches that even have any sort of outreach ministry to these people's at all. And why not? Oh I pray it changes.



I think perhaps the reasons that Reformed do not do so well in those areas is because the other religions (Catholicism, Charismania et al) have bought into the dark rituals of the culture. This has made them more accessible. The messages and the behavior the I observed there in the Charismatic churches were the same things I observed with the practicing pagan religions that are also very much alive in those regions. They were essentially indistinguishable.


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 9, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> I think perhaps the reasons that Reformed do not do so well in those areas is because the other religions (Catholicism, Charismania et al) have bought into the dark rituals of the culture. This has made them more accessible. The messages and the behavior the I observed there in the Charismatic churches were the same things I observed with the practicing pagan religions that are also very much alive in those regions. They were essentially indistinguishable.



Very true. Arminian churches in general have a stronghold. I know lots of "Nazarene" and non-denominational churches as well. The only thing I can see they're doing right is taking the Gospel out into their culture.


----------

